# question about weights



## houseofwool (Jan 25, 2013)

For those who sell, when you label your soap as 4.5 oz (for example), when are you taking that weight?  I assume that it after the full cure, but since water continue to evaporate out...  How do you know when you have reached stasis?


----------



## Genny (Jan 25, 2013)

There was a discussion about this recently on another forum.  Some soapers had documented the weight loss of their soaps, it was kind of interesting.  Some people found that they lost 17% of their water when using full water in the recipe.  Someone else mentioned a formula that they use in Europe: weight of oils + (lye x 0.77)+ (water x 0.125) = the weight of cured soap 

After I talked to an FDA officer, he said it was fine to underestimate.  So for bars that weigh 4.5 oz at cutting time, I write 4 oz / 113 grams


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm the one that started that thread on that other forum and got slammed for asking a stupid question, so went in search of a kinder board and that's how I ended up here.  I'd been on that board for many years.

I finally realized I had some 7 year old bars and weighed them and came to the conclusion that the weight of the lye & water didn't contribute at all to the soap weight over time.  So at least in my soap, all that remains over a long period of time is the weight of the oils, including the FO.  So, if my batch which began with 80 oz of oils made exactly 20 of the same size bars, it should be safe to label them as 4 oz.  FWIW, that's what I came up with.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2013)

I write "at least x number of ounces" with a comfortable margin of error.


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I'm the one that started that thread on that other forum and got slammed for asking a stupid question, so went in search of a kinder board and that's how I ended up here.  I'd been on that board for many years.



Yep, you always have to really think about a question before asking it over there.  But honestly even though things can get scary over there, the information that a majority of the members share is invaluable.


----------



## green soap (Jan 26, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> For those who sell, when you label your soap as 4.5 oz (for example), when are you taking that weight?  I assume that it after the full cure, but since water continue to evaporate out...  How do you know when you have reached stasis?



Lately I have been writing down a range for the soap weights.  There is the shrinking, and the fact that even with the tank, I do not get them all exactly the same since the tops can vary a little when I am pouring thickly traced batter.  The range is specified both in ounces and grams.


----------



## Marilyna (Jan 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> Yep, you always have to really think about a question before asking it over there.  But honestly even though things can get scary over there, the information that a majority of the members share is invaluable.


 
True.   I learned tons over there, especially love the threads on upping production.


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2013)

OK I'm dying to know which other forum some of y'all are talking about. Someone pm me and let me know? I was on another one for a while but didn't have time to monitor more than one, and of course I truly love this one. Helpful, kind, generous knowledgeable people -- oh, and did I mention funny?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 26, 2013)

I weigh (and label) after a 6 week cure and round down to the nearest 0.5 oz. If it's 6.8 oz, I round to 6.5, if it's 6.4 oz, I round to 6.
I'm a rebel - I only put the oz weight on my labels...and it's on the side of the label, not the front...I know, I know... :lolno:


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> I weigh (and label) after a 6 week cure and round down to the nearest 0.5 oz. If it's 6.8 oz, I round to 6.5, if it's 6.4 oz, I round to 6.
> I'm a rebel - I only put the oz weight on my labels...and it's on the side of the label, not the front...I know, I know... :lolno:



Alright, where's my wet noodle?  Shawnee's getting a whipping! :twisted:


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> Alright, where's my wet noodle?  Shawnee's getting a whipping! :twisted:


YES! :twisted:

Did I just say that out loud? :shock:

I meant "Aww man, not the wet noodle again!"


----------



## Genny (Jan 26, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> YES! :twisted:
> 
> Did I just say that out loud? :shock:
> 
> I meant "Aww man, not the wet noodle again!"


----------

